# Edison Cubes and Joy Cubes



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok so I have an uncle who has friends in korea who are willing to buy me Edisons and Joy cubes. But because camcuber bought me a cube I want to buy him some edisons and joys. But while we were searching for other sites that sell them we found 1 other site called www.cubenjoy.com .Now if u dont allready know onhobby.com only sells to korea but does cubenjoy.com sell international? And if it doesnt do u know any sites that sell international? please tell me.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jul 26, 2008)

In the FAQ, it says Shipping Region: Nationwide (meaning Korea only)


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

Ohh thanks do u know were to buy one?


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

yes i do. .


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

dude cameron your lying again.
If your "friends" were to buy you some cubes, why would YOU want international?
Your "friends" can just buy it since he lives in korea....


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

Jun read carefully. I said Cameron Brown bought me one of those sudokubes that he made in his last vid. And becouse he got me one i want to get him an edison counting that my uncles korean business partners are willing to get some.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

Cameron Almasi said:


> Ok so I have an uncle who has friends in korea who are willing to buy me Edisons and Joy cubes.


hmm?
you say you have friends IN KOREA so why does international count?


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

i didnt say FRIENDS i said my uncles Business partners but i guess there counted as friends. but i want to know if theres international so i can order some other stuff. i want to buy like 1 of every size cube they have but i dont want to make them lose alot of money


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

pay them....


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 26, 2008)

yay my frind in korea is also getting me eddison's and joy's


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

well think its really long if i keep on telling them to go to onhobby and buy me something. then make them waste some of there time in there busy lives to ship it to my house


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice. yea im excited


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

cameron yes you said friends. learn how to read.


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

well jun if i did then im sorry. the only person i know thats going/moving is u but you hate me so i doubt you would do that. AND DUDE PLZ FORGIVE me ask camcuber, kingkoopa and u know those 2 r the first in my mind. i changed


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

that's what you always say T.T


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 26, 2008)

Ask them. camcuber will prove it. dude seriously. i really wanna change. hell i started taking therapy, taking even stronger pills. just give me 1 and i mean 1 little chance.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

that's also what you aalways say.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't understand what's happening.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 26, 2008)

yea I don't really know if this kind of talk should be in the hardware section. If you want to qurral like this I think it should be in a PM...
On topic: I always thought Joy cubes and Edison cubes were the same are they different?
Edit: Sorry I went back and read the other thread on Joy cubes and found out they are indeed difference. Plus I went to the Korean site and Edison's seemed like they cam in loads of colors and were slightly more while Joy cubes were black and white and not as much. I'm surprised cube4you hasnt tried to get them in bulk and sell them as type h...


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 27, 2008)

Well lofty The cubes are only sold in korea soooo either the guy in cube4you will need to move to korea and start selling them or he has to find a guy who is willing to buy him millions of edisons and joys


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 27, 2008)

lol lofty he is just replying here and im trying to reply in gmail but oh well lofty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WANT ME TO HOOK YA UP WITH SOME KOREAN CUBES?


----------



## Lofty (Jul 27, 2008)

haha of course I do! When you move to Korea let me know!


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Yes I will XD


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jul 27, 2008)

How about me jun?


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 28, 2008)

**** no......


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a little too personal for my small mind to comprehend


----------



## edhyah (Jul 4, 2009)

are korean cubes good?

i use a nobel cube, i wonder if that is good


----------



## JHB (Aug 13, 2011)

edhyah said:


> are korean cubes good?
> 
> i use a nobel cube, i wonder if that is good



I see Nobel Cubes as worthy from a collector's point of view, or even for beginners as there is something about them that is very likeable. However, they simply are NOT FOR SPEED CUBERS (without serious modification) and I don't believe that Nobel would claim that they were a speed cube, being as how they seem to have a rudimentary click mechanism.

Edison Cubes are another story: They are expensive, but rightly so as their quality, feel, crispness and speed is commendable in my opinion. I have read some comments that claim they are better than Joy Cubes, which I wouldn't know about. We all want a Joy Cube, but simply can't get them.

Summary: Korean Cubes are king, or at least in the royal family somewhere.


----------

